
Where do you read about blockchain? - wittenator
Getting into the field of Blockchain and distributed consensus feels like an intimidating tasks due to the sheer volume of literature published daily. Do you have any fav. sources to stay up to date with the overall development, if you are not up for reading papers ?
======
hazz99
I don't know much in terms of blockchain _research_, but reading the
whitepapers of established cryptocurrencies will give you a great overview &
keywords to research further.

\- Bitcoin[0] (the classic!)

\- Ethereum[1] (contracts is a really innovative concept)

\- Iota[2] (uses a 'tangle', rather than a blockchain)

\- Nano[3] (similar to Iota, but faster? Everyone gets their own personal
blockchain -> asynchronous updates! Gets faster with more users)

[0][https://bitcoin.org/bitcoin.pdf](https://bitcoin.org/bitcoin.pdf)

[1][https://github.com/ethereum/wiki/wiki/White-
Paper](https://github.com/ethereum/wiki/wiki/White-Paper)

[2][http://iotatoken.com/IOTA_Whitepaper.pdf](http://iotatoken.com/IOTA_Whitepaper.pdf)

[3][https://nano.org/en/whitepaper](https://nano.org/en/whitepaper)

------
1ba9115454
The guys over at multi chain have a great blog.

[https://www.multichain.com/blog/](https://www.multichain.com/blog/)

For example

[https://www.multichain.com/blog/2016/05/four-genuine-
blockch...](https://www.multichain.com/blog/2016/05/four-genuine-blockchain-
use-cases/)

------
lainon
[https://lobste.rs/t/cryptocurrencies](https://lobste.rs/t/cryptocurrencies)

